# speaking of chi fads...



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

has anyone seen Bit Bit lately cos I haven't? Is Brit bored of her already


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

no she is pregnant now and probably has forgot about bit bit


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

same with tinkerbell, paris got a new puppy Banbi and i haven't seen tinkerbell lately.



yep, those are 2 women i look up to :roll:


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

I just saw Regis and Kelly, I think it was Friday, and Paris was on there with Tinkerbell. I was very happy to see she is still taking her out I think she really loves her, she probably just wanted another chi like so many of us do. And you gotta admit Bambi is supper cute. (Not a fan, just was watching the show)


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

jlcase said:


> I just saw Regis and Kelly, I think it was Friday, and Paris was on there with Tinkerbell. I was very happy to see she is still taking her out I think she really loves her, she probably just wanted another chi like so many of us do. And you gotta admit Bambi is supper cute. (Not a fan, just was watching the show)


ok, paris scored a half a point in my book then


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw the Regis and Kelly show.. i watch it every day.... Paris did have tinkerbell and she said nothing bad about her... in fact PAris was telling them how much she loved her and would never leave her home alone...


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

well thats Paris but I think poor old Bit Bit has been forgottern


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> yep, those are 2 women i look up to :roll:


Please tell me you said that facetiously.  

Can anyone explain to me why Paris Hilton is so popular? She's famous for being famous. I don't get it. :? :? :?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I dont get it either!! If her last name wasn't Hilton, would she even be popular??? I doub't it!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:
 

> luvmypuppet said:
> 
> 
> > yep, those are 2 women i look up to :roll:
> ...


if facetiously means sarcastically then yes lol :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

with the pattern of "heirs and heiresses" breaking into the entertainment industry i'm predicting that bill gate's kids are going to enter the media realm when they are old enough too =)


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

Doesn't Britney have like 2 or 3 chihuahuas and some other breed? Paris and Britney carry their dogs as if they were an accessory. ukeright: 

I thought Bill Gate's kids were old enough already? eh. All I know is that his kids will inherit .5% of what he makes. The rest goes to charity... But still, .5% of what Gates is worth is still a lot of money... I get all this info on VH1... And yes I watch VH1 on a daily basis....


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

god if I was Bill gates kid I wouldnt be too chuffed with 5 % lol :lol:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i read paris's book  and she said in it she wanted a brother badly for tinkerbell....i think the book is written a year ago ....so it surprises me she waited so long......maybe she took it in good consideration ??
i really think she loves tinkerbell too :? 

but britney is just a go-along.......i can't imagine she's taking proper care of bitbit on her own.....

that's just my opinion ...i could be soooo wrong  

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

did anyone see that red carpet moment with britney and kevin where she but bit bit down on the red carpet real fast? bit bit looked sooooo scared!!!!!! and when she picked her back up i was like wow she really is clueless. lets see how she shows off the baby when it's born, will it be another michael jackson balcony drape? or maybe put her newborn baby down on the ground. i guess we will be able to see what goes on since she and federline have a reality show coming out.... :roll:


----------



## oliversmom (Apr 12, 2005)

*Paula Abdul*

Paula Abdul (of American Idol) also has chihuahua's - a couple I think.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Its not as if Paris is a good actress or anything  :wink: :lol:


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Britney will take good care of her chi. You can tell she loves her dogs, and go to her website she has a whole page dedicated to them and they have there very own room, its better then my own! lol :lol:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I saw the pics in this forum of Bitbits room. What other dogs does Britney have? I think her brother has a bulldog?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

didn't she give her other dog's away once? i see a new home for bit bit when the baby arrives. it's my opinion, sorry. if i'm wrong then good! i'd love to be proved wrong on this one.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I tend to agree with you and hope were both wrong


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

How old is bit bit? Cause I've been reading for a looooong time that she's been wanting a baby for a while, just waiting for a good time. If she had those thoughts then why get a puppy? Cause when your thinking bout making a family thats usually a long process to consider so I would definitly put off getting a puppy especially a chi. You wouldnt be able to give it the love and attention a chi needs! ...:sigh:....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

luvmypuppet said:


> if facetiously means sarcastically then yes lol :lol:


Phew!!! :lol:


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Im fifty and I love Britney Spears  . I know Im too old and people will probobly tease me lol. But Im a fan (of a sort). She has three dogs a maltese, and two chihuahuas. She had a yorkie but her mom has it now. But I have faith in my girl and she loves he chihuahuas! lol I dont know why were all talking about this, known of us know how she thinks, we've never met her. Oh well its fun HaHa :lol:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey you like who you like...nothing wrong with that!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Soon2bechiowner said:


> Im fifty and I love Britney Spears  . I know Im too old and people will probobly tease me lol. But Im a fan (of a sort). She has three dogs a maltese, and two chihuahuas. She had a yorkie but her mom has it now. But I have faith in my girl and she loves he chihuahuas! lol I dont know why were all talking about this, known of us know how she thinks, we've never met her. Oh well its fun HaHa :lol:


Actually I have met her but we wont go into that lmao


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Awwww go on tell us! :wink:  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

yes you teaser :twisted: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

In London a couple of years ago and thats all am saying but she did sign something for me too so people would belive me, really nice girl I even got a hug lol. Then again I am one of those sad people who has met loads of famous people, Plus used to go to drama school quite a famous one actually and we used to have the likes of Judi Dench and Richard Attenborough do talks and go to preview theatre showings and events etc so a lot of British actors. Also know someone who went to school with Keira Knightley and she's really sweet too.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I wish i had met someone famous like that


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I've heard of Britney shopping for BOTH baby and bit-bit. I still see tons of pictures of her with BitBit.. but she does seem like the kind of person who :forgets: about her animals when something :better: comes along.

For example - does anyone remember Lacy the maltese she got just a month or 2 before bit-bit? Probably not because Lacy is stuck with Baby, Britney's yorkshire terrier. They are home, alone - pooping all over the place because she doesn't train them.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

I thought that Britneys mum had the Yorkie...least i read so in here. How do you know she doesnt train them and lets them poo everywhere? Im just interested to know how she is with them :wink:


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

AlekonaKini said:


> I've heard of Britney shopping for BOTH baby and bit-bit. I still see tons of pictures of her with BitBit.. but she does seem like the kind of person who :forgets: about her animals when something :better: comes along.
> 
> For example - does anyone remember Lacy the maltese she got just a month or 2 before bit-bit? Probably not because Lacy is stuck with Baby, Britney's yorkshire terrier. They are home, alone - pooping all over the place because she doesn't train them.


I actually read that in Us Weekly magazine. She just lets the dogs poop everywhere and her hubby gets p-ed off... But I don't know if that is true. I don't know her, so I can't really say the mag is reliable.. :dontknow:


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Seren said:


> I thought that Britneys mum had the Yorkie...least i read so in here. How do you know she doesnt train them and lets them poo everywhere? Im just interested to know how she is with them :wink:


I've heard it on the radio.. magazines, etc. That the maids just have to pick it up. I think that's disgusting. At least hire a professional dog handler/walker to do it for her. geesh.


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes thats extremely lazy. Imagine whats gonna happen when the baby is crawling! :shock:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm Britney fan...I say it loud and proud and all the time lol But, I don't like the way she is with her dogs. She is quite flighty when it comes to them. She does still have the maltese I believe, she has that and 2 chihuahuas. She has gotten a few other dogs that she gives to her mother when she's "done" with them. Which I don't like but what can you do? I too see her getting rid of the dogs when the baby comes which is awful but no one can stop her, it's her money. You know what I mean?

Paris Hilton...also a fan. I didn't used to be but I can't help myself. I personally don't like her acting...or singing but I love her sence of style. You can think I'm nuts for it if you want, but I do. And I've got pictures of Paris and Tinkerbell within the last month out and about. I think she takes turns with them. Taking both of those tiny pups out would be a lot of work. If I had 2 chi's I don't think either of them would get to go with me out somewhere.


----------

